# Clipless pedals?



## CHEXTER (23 Sep 2009)

Hey i am new to the world of clipless pedals and i have never used them, I have a Trek 4300 2010 hardtail bike, i am hoping to ride lands end to john o'groats next year on it, but i also want to do some off roading with it.

I want a cheap entry level clipless pedal set preferably with the shoes included!

Does anyone know of what the perfect model or type would be for me and how much is it going to cost me?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Globalti (24 Sep 2009)

Shimano SPDs. Easy walking and adjustable cleat tension. A good range of comfortable shoes and all other manufacturers' shoes will take SPDs although walking might not be so easy if the shoe doesn't have the recess in the sole.


----------



## 02GF74 (24 Sep 2009)

cost - eaby and chain reaction - best to try shoes on shop to see how they fit.

you want a slightly tighter fitthan you would for normal soes but not so tight they crush your ickle toesey woeseys.


----------



## Mr Pig (24 Sep 2009)

I got caught out with a pair of Specialized clipless shoes. Turned out they let too much air through and in colder weather my feet were frozen! 

I now use Power Grips. I like the fact that I can use them with any old trainers or even boots in the winter and they're close enough to clipless in performance to do me. LINK


----------



## barq (24 Sep 2009)

Sounds like a good addition to your bike and especially helpful for Lands End --> John O'Groats.

Just to add to what Rigid Raider said... SPDs are a Shimano product. Other manufacturers make SPD compatible pedals and shoes which in some cases are very good value. The pedals come with the cleats which you bolt onto the soles of the shoes. It can take a few goes to find the right cleat position, so don't attempt a long ride before you are happy with them. As a rule the Italian manufacturers' shoes are narrower and American ones slightly wider.


----------



## CHEXTER (24 Sep 2009)

Ok cool, thanks everyone! Does anyone have like an average price, just an idea of how much they cost?


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> I got caught out with a pair of Specialized clipless shoes. Turned out they let too much air through and in colder weather my feet were frozen!
> 
> I now use Power Grips. I like the fact that I can use them with any old trainers or even boots in the winter and they're close enough to clipless in performance to do me. LINK



I like the simple idea of these but would they not be even more difficult to get your feet into than normal toe clips and straps?


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Sep 2009)

tyred said:


> would they not be even more difficult to get your feet into than normal toe clips and straps?



I've never used normal toe clips but I think that Power Grips would be easier. 

With toe clips your foot goes straight in, so the strap has to bee loose enough to let your foot slide in and out easily. 

The clever part about the Power Grips is the fact that the strap is diagonal. You put your foot in at an angle then straighten it up. So the strap is loose when you're putting your foot in and out but tight when you're riding! 

They have other advantages. 
If you want to ride unclipped you can stand on the strap and it just squashes flat, you could ride with the strap hanging down under the pedal but I tend not to do that as I'm paranoid about it catching on the scenery! 
You can use them with any shoes, usually without having to adjust them. If you do need to adjust them you can put a pen mark on the strap so that you can return to the previous position easily. 
The strap is wide so they're comfortable, they grip across the middle of your foot and not the toe.
They are very secure, you can pull up on them for extra power.

Once used to them taking your feet out becomes second nature, like any clips you'll probably fall over a couple of times at first when you come to a stop and forget you've got them on for a split second ;0) As I say, I'm happy with them. I think clipless is ultimately better but not by enough to justify the extra cost and having to walk like a mental patient with your special shoes on! ;0)

If you decide to try them just say and I'll give you a couple of tips.


----------



## Globalti (25 Sep 2009)

I'd be too nervous about catching that strap on my shoe, like a stirrup.


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Sep 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> I'd be too nervous about catching that strap on my shoe, like a stirrup.



In what way? You mean getting your foot stuck in it? 

I guess with any kind of strap or clip it is possible. I've been using them for years though and the only time it's happened to me was when I first bought them and I was getting used to them. Again, the fact that they're loose when you turn your foot is the best feature. 

I've had a few crashes, tumbles with them and never hurt myself yet. Well I did get a slightly twisted ankle when I hit a dog a couple of years ago. 

Overall I think you're far more likely to have an accident as a result of your foot slipping off the pedals when not using clips or straps. I've seen a few people having pretty good crashes that way.


----------



## barq (25 Sep 2009)

CHEXTER said:


> Ok cool, thanks everyone! Does anyone have like an average price, just an idea of how much they cost?



You can get SPD pedals for less than £20 (e.g. these from CRC). Generally more money = lighter and/or longer lasting (or more bling ). If you are very confident of your size then there are some bargains to be had.

To be honest I'd talk to a local bike shop and try on a few shoes. I doubt they'll match internet prices but you might be able to cut a deal if you buy the pedals from them too. Or at the very least you'll be able to get them to help you set it all up which might make a considerable difference to your initial enjoyment.

Once you get them I suggest setting the tension on the clips very low so your feet disengage extremely easily. I got the feel for how my worked by sitting stationary on my bike, with a wall nearby for support, and clipping and unclipping until I got the idea. Took a while to become natural but it was certainly worth it.


----------



## CHEXTER (25 Sep 2009)

ok sounds good i am guna go to my loal cycling shop either this week or the week after i will write another post when i have them telling everyone what input i can give. 

From the research i have done most people say that it is better spening a bit extra money to get clipless rather than them straps mainly because the strap always flips upside down if dont wear them and then catches on a tree stump or sumin, ultimatly ending with you on the floor!


----------



## Cubist (25 Sep 2009)

Have a look at Crank Bros Eggbeaters. They work in a similar way to Shimano SPD, but you don't have to bugger about with tension adjusters. They have plenty of float so your knees don't suffer. They are lighter than cheapo Shimanos, and you can clip in from four different angles, not two sided like Shimano. They unclip by twisting sideways only rather than sideways or upwards, so you don't go over the bars when you stand up and pull too hard on a climb. They shed mud quicker off road, and they look awesome. They start at £35 if you shop around, and go all the way up to £400 if you want the Titanium version.......


----------



## Mr Pig (25 Sep 2009)

CHEXTER said:


> The strap flips upside down and then catches on a tree stump ending with you on the floor!



I wouldn't ride with the strap hanging down for that reason. I've never snagged the strap on anything but it would be catastrophic if you did! 

One of the main disadvantages of Power Grips/straps off road is that they're one sided. If you're trying to get started off on rough ground or going up a steep hill it can be difficult to flip the pedal over and get your foot in whilst getting moving. I think clipless would be better there.


----------



## CHEXTER (25 Sep 2009)

yep thanks i am guna go to the shop and try a few different styles, find the best one for me i think. Thanks for eveyones input- keep the posts coming!


----------



## Dave5N (26 Sep 2009)

Time atac


----------



## globalfish (14 Oct 2009)

Cubist said:


> Have a look at Crank Bros Eggbeaters. They work in a similar way to Shimano SPD, but you don't have to bugger about with tension adjusters. They have plenty of float so your knees don't suffer. .......



I must say that I've always ridden Shimano but my new bike has Crank Bros. Smartys on. I love the float on these but am finding 'em a tiny bit harder to clip in to. I understand they'll loosen up a bit in which case I'd say I'm gonna prefer them over the Shimano SPD's given a little time. If you like the minimal approach and cycle in the Winter, i'd go with Cubist on the Eggbeaters. Several friends use them and are very happy with 'em.


----------



## Dave5N (14 Oct 2009)

Time Atac


----------



## lukesdad (15 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Time Atac



yep I agree shimano are rubbish get time atac


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2009)

Please explain why you think they are rubbish. You base this on what exactly? 

It's down to the individual, their matter of taste and what works for them.
It's your choice that you prefer Time to Shimano, millions others will have a different opinion.



lukesdad said:


> yep I agree shimano are rubbish get time atac


----------

